# Outdoor Kitchen Faucet Leaking



## JimBK17 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi All, Don't know if this topic has come up and due to very limited time I don't have a chance to search so I'm just posting this for anyone who may need the info. I own a 2011 Outback 280RS, but this info pertains to any Outback camper with the exterior kitchen option. First off, when your camper is winterized, make sure they actually open up the outdoor kitchen and run antifreeze through that faucet, otherwise, it has the potential to freeze and crack. It took three years before this became an issue for me, but this summer, I discovered that the faucet had frozen and cracked because the dealer didn't include it when they winterized. The dealer wanted $87.50 + tax and installation to replace the faucet that I maintain only needed to be replaced because of their negligence but despite my best efforts, up to and including 45 minutes on the phone with the owner of the dealership, I couldn't get them to accept ownership of the issue. This led me to searching online. 10 minutes later, I had found the exact item needed, available through Amazon.com for $30.00. The replacement faucet has a description of "
*Phoenix P1404M-55QCI White 4" Replacement Two-Handle Spray Away Faucet" and can be found under this link: replacement faucet Hope this helps some people avoid overpaying for this! Replacement involves unhooking the two water lines from under the interior sink, unscrewing the old faucet and screwing the new one in place. Took a total of 10 minutes to complete the project. *


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

That exact same thing happened to me, for a quick fix i removed the faucett and plugged the water lines, but ordered replacement, I think it is the same one you mention, I think this may be a common problem on the Outbacks as I never thought of this when I winterized the TT.


----------

